# Loss of bees in Manitoba



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes, there were big losses last year. Last winter was a long, cold brutal winter and a very late spring. I would think this played a big part in the losses.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

We had a bad one in ND too but my bees were in California. Was SK as bad as MB? Plan to be up near Outlook in a few weeks to goose hunt. Great province!!


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

There were large losses in Manitoba last year. One reason was the long cold winter followed by a tardy spring. Another reason could be the recent winter loss insurance. Manitoba beekeepers have been able to insure against winter losses for the past 2 years I think. Quebec also has a similar program. I think they have had their program for an extra year. Some beekeepers might have tried to overwinter hives that perhaps should not have been overwintered. But hey what the heck, they have winter loss insurance. Perhaps some fellows decided to make some splits very late in the season knowing full well that those bees probably would not make it... but what the heck they have winter loss insurance. I believe some changes to the program will be forthcoming for the upcoming winter to help cut back on potential abuses.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

now Jean-Marc, where is the faith 

I know of beekeepers who did not buy the insurance who had losses about the same or more than producers with insurance. Nobody seen that spring coming


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I just skimmed the article, what a load of crap. Guys really make hay on our backs dont they.

It was three weeks in spring after an very long winter that killed of my hives. Just too long of winter, and too cold to raise brood in the spring. Heck, we did not START seeding here til the May long weekend, where as every other year I have recorded we have started seeding in April.


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

Chip Euliss said:


> We had a bad one in ND too but my bees were in California. Was SK as bad as MB? Plan to be up near Outlook in a few weeks to goose hunt. Great province!!


Our winter was just as bad. Even though we winter outside our losses were at 10%. I am not sure why we came through with the smaller loss but we will take it.
The geese are starting to fly now. The Quill lakes and Creelman areas are good for geese as well. It was a wet year and lots of birds.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

10 % is great. That was my loss in CA but I was just lucky. I figured the birds were showing up; we'll be up the second week in October for a little R&R. Stay with good friends in a small town west of Outlook. It was pretty wet last year too with lots of birds.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

My cynical side was making a few observations Ian. Springs that don't come sure make it tough on bees. We have had many of those in recent years. Seems to be the norm now.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

.
"*Honeybees Are Still Hurting, But Backyard (and Rooftop) Beekeepers Can Help*". LOL. Surprised this has not been posted on the treatment free forum as proof. 




Ian said:


> we did not START seeding here til the May long weekend, where as every other year I have recorded we have started seeding in April.


Seeding? What is that?


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> Seeding? What is that?


I believe Ian has a few sections in canola. It's a multi-faceted operation, they do more than just bees.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh I see. Thanks Grozzie.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

grozzie2 said:


> I believe Ian has a few sections in canola. It's a multi-faceted operation, they do more than just bees.


bringing in that canola as we speak


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Ian said:


> bringing in that canola as we speak


Wow, that's late isn't it? Better have that extracting line ready to roll. With cooler temps you're on the clock.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Jim, as _Grozzie2 _pointed out, _Ian _is a double dipper when it comes to canola. His farm grows canola as a crop, and of course his bees also work canola. 

I believe that the canola that Ian is currently "bringing in" is harvested with a combine, not an extractor.
http://canola.okstate.edu/cropproduction/harvesting
:lookout:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Jim, as _Grozzie2 _pointed out, _Ian _is a double dipper when it comes to canola. His farm grows canola as a crop, and of course his bees also work canola.
> 
> I believe that the canola that Ian is currently "bringing in" is harvested with a combine, not an extractor.


:doh:


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

jim lyon said:


> :doh:


both, combines are rolling, the last of the late canola flow will be extracted on Monday. We are getting some granulation problems thanks to the abundance of our late canola flow. I have a love hate relationship with it


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Not much canola here anymore or small grain crops either. Mostly corn, soybeans, corn, corn, corn....... Interesting cropping patterns since I came here 20+ years ago; back then, you'd have to drive most of a day to find a corn plant that wasn't sweet corn in someone's backyard garden. Not much for beans either. Corn has dropped from all time highs to the $4-5/bushel range. It will be interesting to see how all this biofuel crop stuff plays out in the years to come.


----------

